# no more /dev/cdrom

## Gentree

HI,

udev has now decided to call everything *4 

```
prof@linbox ~ $ ls -ail /dev/cd*

1387 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Dec 16 11:14 /dev/cdrom4 -> hdd

1390 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Dec 16 11:14 /dev/cdrw4 -> hdd

prof@linbox ~ $ ls -ail /dev/dv*

1393 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Dec 16 11:14 /dev/dvd4 -> hdd

1396 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Dec 16 11:14 /dev/dvdrw4 -> hdd

```

why it decided I need to start counting at 4 and no longer need at least a sinlink to a basic /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd escapes me for the moment.

Anyone know what's going on here?

TIA, Gentree.   :Cool: 

----------

## VoidMage

Look at your 70-persistent-cd.rules.

Also, consider moving to libsata kernel drivers

- while kernel docs don't make it clear (at least till recently),

IDE branch of drivers is considered obsolete by kernel devs

(I've got only IDE drives and it works fine for me) .

----------

## Gentree

where do you have that infomation about ide becoming obselete?!

last time I looked the statement was that traditional ide pata drivers were maintained and would be maintained and that they were not planned to be removed in the future.

One thing you can't do when pretending an ide drive is a scsi is to have more than 15 partitions. I have 23 on one drive which is why I retain the traditional driver rather than pretending it is something that is is not which is not fully compatible with ide spec.

Do you think this has any bearing on the issue here? I have not changed kerenel or anything else that would seem to support that idea.

In fact there seems to be an accumulating ammount of cruft in the rules file probably due to udev changing it's criteria. I'll strip it down to something more sane an hope it sticks.

thanks for the pointer.

----------

## VoidMage

Well, there's this thread.

There's also the fact, that DeviceKit-disks misbehaves with IDE cdrom drivers

(you have to inhibit polling to be able to eject cdrom - that's a known problem by kernel

upstream and IIRC officially declared as unlikely to be ever fixed).

----------

## LesCoke

Question on the lib(s)ata drivers:  Lumping everything into scsi emulation; what are the limitations for the number of drives?  With the old IDE drivers, there was a limit of 10 IDE controller channels / 20 drives.  what happens to device naming once /dev/sdz is assigned?

Les

----------

## Gentree

Thanks for the link Voidmage. 

```
IDE will self correct in time anyway - new hardware doesn't work with it,

newer embedded devices are also moving away from compact flash, so it'll

die of its own accord.

As such while things like pmac support in libata will be nice I don't

think there is any need to go around obsoleting it or pressuring people

to move stacks.

Alan Cox
```

It seems to confirm what I said . It is not depricated. It's useful to see what current thinking is tho'. Thx.

----------

## VoidMage

That thread has started on a different mailing list.

Did you checked how exactly was it reworded ?

That change didn't make into 2.6.32, but see the current git. (drivers/ide/Kconfig)

----------

## keet

I had a problem in which mplayer wouldn't play a dvd, which in turn seemed to cause, or be related to, my terminal not echoing input.  Interestingly enough, removing all the duplicate entries from /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules fixed the problem.  I'm not sure how they appeared there in the first place, though.  I'm using NVidia P.A.T.A. and S.A.T.A. drivers.  Thanks for the tip, Voidmage!

----------

